# Χαρίζεται καταπληκτικό γατάκι



## NatCat (Jul 1, 2009)

Επειδή το φόρουμ φιλοξενεί αρκετούς γατόφιλους, παίρνω το θάρρος να δημοσιεύσω το εξής:







Το γατάκι της φωτογραφίας αναζητά εναγωνίως οικογένεια. Εκτός από κουκλάρα, η Tiggie είναι υγιέστατη, αστεία και τρομερά χαδιάρα. Η κοπέλα που τη φιλοξενούσε στο γραφείο της δεν μπορεί να την υιοθετήσει και φεύγει διακοπές, οπότε το γατάκι θα μείνει στους πέντε δρόμους.

Μήπως ξέρετε κάποιον που να θέλει να προσθέσει μια γατούλα στην οικογένειά του; 

Άλλωστε κανένα σπιτικό δεν είναι πλήρες χωρίς τουλάχιστον μία γάτα...


----------

